# Yellow Lab acting strange



## alisonFLgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

I've noticed for the last dew days that the one of my female Yellow Labs is acting strange. She's been hiding next to the same Lava rock and will only move to get food. Sometimes it almost looks like she is shaking or having body spasms. It's quite strange. Is this normal behavior or do you think she is sick or breeding? We've had her for about a month now and she is about an inch and half long. Please give me your input... Thank you!

:fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you sure she is not a male? The spasms are spawning (or aggression) behavior. Or possibly she is a holding female being aggressive to anyone coming too close?


----------



## alisonFLgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmmm.... Maybe she is a he. Haha I never thought of that. The local fish store told me that generally the Males are the ones with the black stripe on the top fin. He/she is acting very aggressive towards any fish who comes near the rock he/she is hiding by.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Males and females have black on all their top and bottom fins, especially the dorsal.


----------



## alisonFLgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Well then the next thing I can think to do is possibly take a video and post it later to see your opinion  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had a yellow lab that hid like that. So many times I would think it was dead, but it would move a little when feeding time came. But not enough to come out with the other fish. Every now and then he would go berserk and run up and down the side of the glass over and over. This was when I very first started out and it was the only yellow lab in the tank of many aggressive cichlids. I setup up a new tank for more peaceful cichlids and he never hid again. He was so happy and unafraid, swimming the tank and eating at the top with the others at feeding time. You may want to consider what other fish you have versus the temperament of your yellow lab. Simply getting more labs won't really fix the problem. They will all just hide until the aggression is balanced.


----------



## Asami (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like it is trying to lure a female to his "spot" to get busy. Has it started making a nest by moving sand over gravel around?


----------

